# "every hot girl who can aim a camera thinks she's a photographer"



## supraman215 (Aug 19, 2010)

- Stewie Griffin

hilarity ensues.

Family Guy - 5x85 - Whistle While Your Wife Works Sounds and Sound Bites


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 19, 2010)

That's great.  Thanks.

-Pete


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my...that's awesome....I need that for a ringtone.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha just watched that episode last night. Good stuff.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 19, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Haha just watched that episode last night. Good stuff.



Yup saw it last night also. I've seen it 100 times but it inspired me last night.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 19, 2010)

I cant watch youtube at work.. but is this episode about erose86?


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I cant watch youtube at work.. but is this episode about erose86?



Yes on some counts...she's a hot girl with a camera, but I think her work proves her to not fall into the category in this link.


----------



## Arch (Aug 19, 2010)

aye iv seen it 100 times also, but yea that is one of my favs from Stewies large repertoire of slightly insulting but funny as hell quotes. :mrgreen:


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 19, 2010)

Arch said:


> aye iv seen it 100 times also, but yea that is one of my favs from Stewies large repertoire of slightly insulting but funny as hell quotes. :mrgreen:



I can't think of one more relevant to this forum.:lmao:


----------

